
Mozilla Launches VPN Service - cx0der
https://fpn.firefox.com/vpn
======
eh78ssxv2f
In terns of privacy, does it actually help with reducing IP based
fingerprinting? I looked up Wireguard and Mullvad help pages, but could not
find anything. Only thing I found was Mullvad saying [1] that it uses static
IPs and it's not ideal :(

[1] [https://mullvad.net/en/help/why-
wireguard/](https://mullvad.net/en/help/why-wireguard/)

------
riolu
Wireguard and Mullvad is very nice! My guess was they were going to partner
with ProtonVPN. Still waiting for their Wireguard support.

------
scoutt
Nice. Based on Mullvad, and cheaper ($4.99 < €5). I wonder why is limited to
USA when Mullvad works almost everywhere.

~~~
ktm5j
Likely they are still working with other countries so they can sell to
consumers in those regions. Lots of bureaucracy to deal with I imagine.

This is pre-release anyway, so hopefully it will become available outside of
the US soon.

------
bristleworm
US only for the time being :(

